# Solved: HP Recovery (Making Multi-Boot System)



## ChemicalMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm running vista on my PC, and i want to make a duel boot system on different hard drives, i don't have a Windows XP CD to install with, but i do have a partition for HP Recovery. I want to use the recovery on a separate hard drive. I have C: D: (One hard drive, 2 partitions) and G:, Recovery is on D: Vista on C: and a blank HDD for G: that i just installed this morning.

When i start up, i get the boot choice for a multi boot system, theres Boot using a newer version of Windows (which there isn't one) Windows Vista, and Microsoft Windows XP Recovery Console, when i choose Microsoft Windows XP Recovery Console (HP Recovery), it goes threw all the start up stuff, and after the progress bar finishes, it pauses for about 15 seconds, then prompts me to select a system to login to.

1. D:\MiniNT
2. D:\i386
3. C:\Windows

After i choose, it just brings up a command prompt line in the directory i chose.

I've tried all 3 options and I've gotten know were, so whats up? And is this even possible to do?


----------



## ChemicalMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Question to challenging?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Challenging it is.

As Windows is very much anti-bootloaders the choice of the latter is limited to Linux. Have a look here:

http://www.supergrubdisk.org/

Download the iso, burn and start up with it; the program will lead you to what you want.


----------

